# LAN über Stromnetz - Frage



## jaiby (7. Januar 2010)

*LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Thema Netzwerk über das Stromnetz.
Ist es möglich, einen Stecker an den Router zu stecken und dann ca 4 weitere in anderen Räumen zu verwenden? (gleichzeitige Nutzung EINES Steckers als Verbindung für 4 PCs zum Router)
Oder sind die immer Paarweise zu verwenden?

Es geht dabei nicht um Monster-Übertragungsraten sondern um die einfache Möglichkeit ins Internet zu kommen. WLAN möchte der Bekannte nicht haben.

LG jaiby


----------



## Hektor123 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Ich meine es geht so wie du es vor hast. Selber hab ich es nicht ausprobiert, brauchte nicht so viele.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Also ich nutze dieses Steckdosen Lan
Bei uns ist es so, das wir eine Dose haben wo das Lankabel reingeht und 2 wo es wieder herauskommt, also müsste es mit 4 eigendilch auch gehen.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Das ist sehr gut zu wissen, da ich mir in der nächsten Zeit auch dieses "D-LAN" zulegen will, weil mein WLAN andauernd abbricht -.-


----------



## taks (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Es ist möglich, jedoch wird je mehr Geräte im Netz sind die Bandbreite pro Gerät auch kleiner.


----------



## gdfan (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Ich glaube du kannst bis zu 250 Geräte nutzen (Steht glaub ich bei meinen MSI Teilen drauf)


----------



## jaiby (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Danke, damit ist das Thema gelöst


----------



## Sash (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

aber schau nach was auf der verpackung draufsteht, wieviele max. teilnehmer erlaubt sind.


----------



## JC88 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Speziell von der Firma devolo gibts 2 geräte. Ein typ ist blau der andere ist weiß. der weiße typ schafft eine höhere bandbreite (ich glaube bis zu 300mb/s) der blaue nur (85mb/s)


----------



## Happy Chicken (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Also ich selbst verwende auch ein D-LAN Modul und ich habe auch schon bei einer LAN von dieser Funktion gebrauch gemacht, heißt: An der einen Steckdose einen festen Office Rechner angeschlossen und an der anderen einen Switch mit 8 weiteren PC und dass funktionierte ohne Probleme.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Moin moin,

viele Hersteller bieten für's Powerline-LAN ein Set bestehend aus zwei Adaptern an. Zudem können noch einzeln Adapter hinzugekauft werden, weswegen ich nicht ausschließen würde, dass mehr als zwei Teilnehmer in einem Powerline-Verbund laufen können. Schwierig kann es vielleicht werden, sollten unterschiedliche Hersteller oder andere Adaptertypen im Steckdosennetzwerk laufen.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## JC88 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Richtig, es gibt 2er sets aber auch 3er sets...und dann noch unterschiedliche von selbigen. eins wo z.B. ein Modul mit wlan ausgestattet ist oder wo man die steckdose weiterverwenden kann. ich hab die teile ja bis vor kurzem noch verkauft^^


----------



## papaSchlumpf (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

kurzer hinweis noch von mir:

ich hab auch dlan von devolo; funktioniert an sich ganz gut ABER nur innerhalb einer etage! also wenn ich im 1. stock surfe is das kein prob aber wenn ich im EG sitze dann kommts manchmal zu verbindungsproblemen dann is das internet mal weg oder die geschwindigkeit ziemlich langsam!

nur so als anmerkung


----------



## JC88 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: LAN über Stromnetz - Frage*

Das hängt dann wahrscheinlich mit dem stromnetz zusammen. da muss man sich natürlich vorher im klaren drüber sein das wenn das stromnetz schon zur gänze ausgelastet oder veraltet ist das man da natürlich weniger "Internetdaten" rüberbekommt als es nötig wäre.


----------

